

Friday, December 30 2011 will not exist in Samoa - caf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-13334229

======
caf
Yet another illustration, as if more were needed, of why you shouldn't do date
calculations in local time.

I hope there's no Samoans with anything important scheduled in cron for that
date ;)

